# 84fs



## gmichaelgoodwin (7 mo ago)

I just purchased an 84fs that shows little (if any) wear. The cardboard box containing the plastic case is not in perfect condition, but the padlock and cleaning tools have not been used (still in the original packaging). 
My question is this: I fell in love with the way the 84fs feels and would love to see how it fires, but I don't want to lower the value if it, as it appears, has never been used. Opinions?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well......I have a 85 BB nickel. I carried it for a long while. 
I don't know what to tell you?....They can be worth a fair price if pristine.


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

gmichaelgoodwin said:


> I just purchased an 84fs that shows little (if any) wear. The cardboard box containing the plastic case is not in perfect condition, but the padlock and cleaning tools have not been used (still in the original packaging).
> My question is this: I fell in love with the way the 84fs feels and would love to see how it fires, but I don't want to lower the value if it, as it appears, has never been used. Opinions?


Unless you specifically purchased it for its collectible value, you should shoot it. I've always likened the purchase of a nice firearm without ever shooting it to ordering a fine meal and not eating it. You bought it to enjoy it, so enjoy it!!!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

BoBo522 said:


> Unless you specifically purchased it for its collectible value, you should shoot it.


I think I can agree with that..........


----------



## Jayhitek (7 mo ago)

I have a 84FS. Shoot it. It's a great gun.
And I threw out the original carboard box that came with it not even knowing the gun would be special. I can live with that.
Although I did buy an extra used slide and barrel for it because I was testing out real 3 dot sights. Hate the 2 dot sights.
So technically I have a very barely used original slide for it. But I shoot the converted BB slide and barrel on it.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

gmichaelgoodwin said:


> My question is this: I fell in love with the way the 84fs feels and would love to see how it fires,


I think you just asked and answered your question, both at the same time. 
I bought the original M84 when they first came out. I have never put a gun in hand that felt better and was a better point shooter than that 84. I sold it (30 years later @ 3X what I paid) because I became concerned that 380 was underpowered so I changed to a Nine of about the same size for concealed carry. My 357 is a little too big for that.
Shoot that gun. You'll love it even more and it won't depreciate like a new car does you know. Also, 380 ammo has become much better in recent years.

Sam


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

gmichaelgoodwin said:


> I just purchased an 84fs that shows little (if any) wear. The cardboard box containing the plastic case is not in perfect condition, but the padlock and cleaning tools have not been used (still in the original packaging).
> My question is this: I fell in love with the way the 84fs feels and would love to see how it fires, but I don't want to lower the value if it, as it appears, has never been used. Opinions?


I would be using the crap outta that little gem...that's just me.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Cartridge
.380 ACP: 83, 84, 85, 86

For what? Plinking, backup carry, investment since it was last made 2017?


----------



## gmichaelgoodwin (7 mo ago)

SamBond said:


> I think you just asked and answered your question, both at the same time.
> I bought the original M84 when they first came out. I have never put a gun in hand that felt better and was a better point shooter than that 84. I sold it (30 years later @ 3X what I paid) because I became concerned that 380 was underpowered so I changed to a Nine of about the same size for concealed carry. My 357 is a little too big for that.
> Shoot that gun. You'll love it even more and it won't depreciate like a new car does you know. Also, 380 ammo has become much better in recent years.
> 
> Sam


Well, I've put a number of rounds through the 84fs and love it! It has willingly fired everything I've put through it (unlike my Glock 42). Groupings are good and I find no fault with it thus far.


----------

